# What size crate for a cockapoo?



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

I was thinking 36" crate. Are the wire ones the best to go for? I hate to 'cage' my puppy however it seems like the best solution... (I have not yet collected her, I still have 3 weeks)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd go with collapsible to flat if you travel at all. I don't know about size but you can block off part at first when the pup is very small.


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok will look into those - we go camping in the summer but don't tend to travel long distances...
Just want to be ready for her  so exciting!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a small medium & large... But only because I inherited them and the large was a bargain at £10.
I'm not good on measurements, but if you get a medium sized one, you can have a dog bed in and a puppy pad, and it will also grow with your poo.
Exciting times ahead,
What kind of poo are you getting? Boy, girl, colour??? X


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

I can see I am going to have lots of fun shopping around 

She is a black/tan tuxedo but her coat is changing every day so not quite sure what she will eventually look like - she has the sweetest little brown beard and eyebrows  - thinking of calling her Chilli


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mines 36in, it is metal but it does collapse so is portable. Love the name..it sounds very apt x


----------



## Ginge (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Alex - my Cockerpoo is four months old tomorrow. I got a 36 x 24 crate for mine and put a large box inside for mine to make it smaller for a the first few weeks. She loved the den feeling of the box - and we also put an old blanket over the crate to keep her feeling safe - she loves it now and we have plenty of space now the box has been removed.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Ginge (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry - meant to add, it's a wire collapsible one with a removable tray for cleaning, if you're in the UK it was around £35 on Amazon.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

we've got 30" and it looks huge  I don't block it and leave Summer to have the whole space as she never messed in her crate, I was worried it might be to small, but seeing her there, it seems big enough.


----------

